# Green tripe??? Hype or



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

I have been reading a lot about the benefits of green tripe, is this just hype or really beneficial? I have been asking around at several places and no one seems to have any clue what it is. If I should feed this to my dog, any ideas on where to find it?


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Green tripe is extremely beneficial! It has a perfect calcium/phosphorus ratio, loaded with enzymes and probiotics..it's basically a complete meal. What area are you in? We get ours from a local slaughterhouse.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I think most of it is hype. There is no such thing as a perfect food.
Anywho, sure it can be beneficial. It's got some good stuff in it. However, none of my dogs did good on it. It caused diarrhea in all three of them, even when fed in miniscule amounts. That really surprised me, since two of them can eat just about anything and digest it fine. It wasn't just a bad batch either, I tried three different sources and got the same ting with all of them.
The probiotics are of little (if any) use if it has been frozen. Freezing kills most probiotic bacteria.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I don't know whether it is 'hype' or not but I can get it easily and cheaply and my dog loves it and it is another protein source for him - so why not?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm with Sozzle. Not sure it's anything special really, but since I get it super cheap and super fresh, I get it sometimes. My dogs really love it and it's part of a whole prey diet. I wouldn't pay crazy prices for it though. And I really don't see the point of canned.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I buy ground tripe because it is all I can find. I feed it periodically but not too often. I don't think it is anything special either, just something to add for the variety.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe tripe has to be fed consistently to get the full benefit.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

every part of the animal that i use has a nutritional profile.

for me, tripe is nature's probiotic.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

my dog loves it so I feed it  
I think the probiotics would die during the freezing process unless it goes straight from the animal to the dog...


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

To feed a prey model I consider ALL parts of the animal important. To that end, I feed tripe. But I cringe when I read that's all some people feed, or they think it is some miracle meat. Every part of an animal has things other parts may not have so yes, I think it's important to include tripe in my dog's diet. But I don't think it's any more important than say a pancreas.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dogs love it, fresh and steaming hot from the carcass.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I feed canned I don't know if it helps or not but I like to keep it around when I forget to take something out and I can feed it in a pinch. I think I may in the future get some frozen but I just haven't wanted to deal with the fresh.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

My boys love tripe and i do believe they get goodies from it, so as it's cheap here i feed it quite often


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I think its important, just as heart is important. I personally think all dogs should have SOME tripe in their diet, whatever they can handle  Rosey loves it and I feed her one or two ice cube sized pieces of tripe a few days a week. I can get grass fed tripe for fairly cheap, although its ground unfortunately :/


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

twotonelover said:


> I think its important, just as heart is important. I personally think all dogs should have SOME tripe in their diet, whatever they can handle  Rosey loves it and I feed her one or two ice cube sized pieces of tripe a few days a week. I can get grass fed tripe for fairly cheap, although its ground unfortunately :/


I get it ground too but from what people say about how hard it is to deal with I'm not sure I care that it's not whole!


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

FBarnes said:


> I get it ground too but from what people say about how hard it is to deal with I'm not sure I care that it's not whole!


What do you mean hard to deal with? It's pretty easy to cut up although you will need a knife sharpener handy!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I am jealous of everyone that gets it so cheap! Mine is super expensive around here, but I can only found it ground and frozen  the girls love it, although I cant afford to give it too often so it does cause them GI upset.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

brindle said:


> What do you mean hard to deal with? It's pretty easy to cut up although you will need a knife sharpener handy!


I've never done it so I don't really know. What I've heard is it's huge and messy, extremely stinky, you have to wear gloves etc.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

FBarnes said:


> I've never done it so I don't really know. What I've heard is it's huge and messy, extremely stinky, you have to wear gloves etc.


Well I had it pre-cut but I still had to cut it down to smaller chunks. 
I have a tough stomach so I just bare handed it lol.
It is horrendously stinky so I don't feed raw tripe much in the winter. When it warms up, I'll toss her a chunk of it and she can go at it. She can eat pretty good sized pieces without any digestive upset. 
Sometimes ground would be more convenient for the winter months!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I use to think tripe was horribly stinky. 

For some reason, it's really not so bad anymore. It's almost a pleasant farm life smell. I bare hand it and I don't mind if my hands have a slight smell afterwards. It's weird but whatever! Lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I cut whole tripe up with scissors. I can't even imagine using a knife. Its pretty tough. I also find it easier to cut the excessive fat with scissors. I have kind of gotten used to the smell. My husband still retches when he smells it but, while I still find it to be gross, I can handle it. The smell sticks to your hands.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't readily have access to it so its hard to see changes from a meal here or there or any benefit, but I'd imagine if fed long term it could be just as beneficial as any other part of the animal.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Blech, I hate the smell, and it stays on your hands for hours even if you wash them 

When Murph was eating raw, I would add in a small handful to his meal each day and for the few weeks that I did that, his coat really improved. Just an interesting side note lol.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

twotonelover said:


> I think its important, just as heart is important. I personally think all dogs should have SOME tripe in their diet, whatever they can handle  Rosey loves it and I feed her one or two ice cube sized pieces of tripe a few days a week. I can get grass fed tripe for fairly cheap, although its ground unfortunately :/


Do you freeze it? If yes, do you get it frozen thn repackage or just cover the ice cube tray?


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

I feed both my girls 2-3oz per meal. We buy it fairly cheap whole and cut it down ourselves. They love it. I'm used to the smell now. When we cut it up we just put a dab of vicks vapour rub under our nostrils and it's bearable that way. I have noticed less gas coming out of them unless it's a "tripe fart" and then it's another smell completely. Wow! clear the room with one little puff. But then again, if they weren't raw fed I'm sure the gas would be worse. I think tripe is beneficial so I feed daily. Until someone says (and provides proof) otherwise they will continue to get it and enjoy it.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Do you freeze it? If yes, do you get it frozen thn repackage or just cover the ice cube tray?


I get it frozen, let it semi defrost, then put it in ice cube trays. After their refrozen I pop out the tripe ice cubes into a big ziplock bag and use as needed  Obviously Rosey has her own dedicated ice cube trays lol


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

i've never found the smell of tripe that bad! i tend to get whole tripe that i cut up and just do it bar handed but meh can't say the smell is that bad lol


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I suspect different people have different levels of ick tolerance when handling tripe. I have also bought from two different suppliers and one smells worse and has a gooier texture than the other. I bet that one is the better tripe.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

One of the reasons I prefer harvesting my own "dog food," is for the tripe. One of my dogs actually has some irritable bowel syndrome, and the tripe does help soothe her colon. Weird, but true. 

As for the smell: Mr. Fundog can't handle it. When I go butcher the sheep on Monday, I have to have the tripe all cut up and bagged outside before we even put it in the car for transport. I can't bring the stomach home whole to process this time.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

FBarnes said:


> I suspect different people have different levels of ick tolerance when handling tripe. I have also bought from two different suppliers and one smells worse and has a gooier texture than the other. I bet that one is the better tripe.


Fresh tripe (hot out of the animal) also smells much less than any other tripe I've bought.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh, look at all the little kids, and the doggy just lays there watching them. Aren't they cute?


----------



## dog (Feb 23, 2013)

Losech said:


> I think most of it is hype.
> ...
> The probiotics are of little (if any) use if it has been frozen. Freezing kills most probiotic bacteria.





brindle said:


> my dog loves it so I feed it
> I think the probiotics would die during the freezing process unless it goes straight from the animal to the dog...


FREEZING DOES NOT KILL BACTERIA! Or, damage enzymes. Freezing (sustained <-5 degrees Fahrenheit) does kill most parasites which is great. Heat/cooking kills bacteria. 

My two Goldens get fresh green tripe everyday. They get .2lb each day on weekdays and they get 1/3 of their diet from green tripe on the weekends. After dealing with "allergies" years and years (and now not dealing with it), I believe all the hype.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Tripe is a wonderful food. My pups arae weaned to raw on tripe and other mild meats. My senior get tripe everyday. I feed it whenever possible . It is a little spendy for us but worth every penny. I have noticed it needs to be a regular part of the diet to get optimal results for say stomach issues or some allergy issues. It can also be very rich for some sensitive tummies so I always feed with bone in meats at first until they get used to it. 

Liz


----------

